# Convict fry feeders



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi guys!

I am seriously considering on buying a Male and Female Convict and breed them using the fry as feeders. My Guppy breeding colony just isn't working out too well. My water is fine it's just that everytime I buy some guppies they die anywhere from 2 days- a week later. So I am going to do Convicts instead. It's a 20 gal H and I was just wanting to know how you guys do it. Do you wait until the fry are freeswimming and then dip a net in and snatch a few or.........?

Thanks guys! I can't wait to get some Convicts!


----------



## stuckinthemiddle (Feb 26, 2008)

Mine usually spawn in a flower pot so I just take the whole flower pot out and put it in my fry tank,but be warned if there are existing fry in there, they will probably eat the eggs so you will need a divider or you can put the whole pot in a breeder net (which is what I did). I then just put another empty flower pot in my big tank and 3 weeks later, I got more eggs.....

I have a constant supply of convict fry and both of my LFS take them for store credit :thumb:

Con fry are very hardy too. Out of 4 broods, I have only lost a couple of fry.

I have also waited until they are free swimming a couple of days, but it can be a pain to siphon them out, but its also cool watching the parents fend of fish 3 times their size.

Too bad your not in ATL, id trade you a whole brood for a few sal fry!

Anyone else reading this post coming to the ACA next weekend in the ATL?


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Ok thanks Stuckinthemiddle! I am thinking about just netting some out at a time that way I don't have to bother raising them up and I can watch the parents defend them while they are making tasty treats for my Salvini! :lol:

I know it's not the best and I know a 20 gal L is better but will a 20 gal H be ok for a pair of Convicts? I have a divider.

Thanks again!


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I have two breeding pairs of Cons... both in tanks with other Cichlids...

I just steal fry from them as needed with a siphon hose... the other fish in the tank eat whatever I miss... Sometimes I have one or two survive to maturityâ€¦


----------



## raycam01_au (Apr 25, 2006)

hi guys
yep same things here i have a pair of Geo Brassilliansis, and these things are beautiful but cant sell or give the fry away so i use them as feeders, juss scoop em out and throw em in watever tank, leave a few with the parents and give away any that get to a good size
HTH :thumb:


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

Breeding your own feeders-is better than store bought and I would say healthier also.! 8)


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Wow thanks guys! I am going to start doing this then! And I agree with you css virginia it's healthier and cheaper too!


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Well I went to Petsmart and I picked up a Male and Female Convict and 5 Zebra Danios. The statement of them mating in the bag is VERY true! The Male and Female are currently hanging out together when at the store they weren't. I will post some pics later if you guys are interested!  I am so happy on getting this started!


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

I leave the fry and move the parents to a different tank, where they breed again.


----------



## stuckinthemiddle (Feb 26, 2008)

post some pics!


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Ok! I will post some pics! I had to get a new Male today because the other one jumped a few hours after placing him in the tank. Not for sure why! :-? But I have a new Male and everything is going just fine!


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

As promised here are the pics! 









Female









Male









The pair









Whole tank shot

:dancing:

I know the gravel isn't the best and I want to change it I just haven't found the time and money to do so. Also when I do change it I want to switch to sand in all of my tanks. So I am currently waiting for a while.

I am SO excited on getting this started! And breeding Convicts for the first time in about a year or so.


----------

